# How to talk military??



## Fische35 (13 Jul 2008)

Again, as I've mentioned in a previous post, Im thinking of joining the military soon. After reading some of the posts, one of the biggest problems I find im having is understanding some of the terms people are using. I'm wondering if there is a website that explains/lists some of the terms...Thxs so much


----------



## danchapps (13 Jul 2008)

We use a lot of acronym here, and I mean a lot. Plus there is some other mumbo jumbo we speak, but those terms will come to light eventually. I call it the epiphany moment, when the sky suddenly becomes clear. As for the acronyms, try here:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/17309.0.html

Also, try here:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=search


The second link may help you when there is a more detailed answer you are looking for.

Welcome,

Dan


----------



## MedTechStudent (13 Jul 2008)

I'l do you one better.

You don't have to leave *this* site.

Try searching for military Terms and Short-Forms in the *SEARCH* bar and see where that gets you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jul 2008)

Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CF  

Good place to start

dileas

tess


----------



## JSR OP (14 Jul 2008)

All good places to get a look at the terms used.  However, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Once you start to "walk the walk", you will begin to "talk the talk".  You will understand it better that way. ;D


----------



## Sigger (15 Jul 2008)

Before I joined, I was completely Military dumb.
I remember thinking I was smart seeing a leaf and replying "Yes Master Corporal". Wow, talk about look of death. Noone ever told me a black hat meant MBdr !

If you do join, your research here will make you one up.

Good luck.

Out.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jul 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Before I joined, I was completely Military dumb.
> I remember thinking I was smart seeing a leaf and replying "Yes Master Corporal". Wow, talk about look of death. Noone ever told me a black hat meant MBdr !
> 
> If you do join, your research here will make you one up.
> ...



If he was wearing a black hat (beret) he was either armoured or navy. If he was armoured, Master Corporal is correct. If he was navy, then Master Seaman would have been correct. The artillery wear a green beret.


----------



## Shamrock (15 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> If he was wearing a black hat (beret) he was either armoured or navy. If he was armoured, Master Corporal is correct. If he was navy, then Master Seaman would have been correct. The artillery wear a green beret.



[glow=black,7,300][glow=black,5,500]Armour[/glow][/glow], as in tank.  We're tank crewmen, not tanked crewmen.

Well...


----------



## Sigger (15 Jul 2008)

You tell him that..


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jul 2008)

The secert of talking military for recruits is to learns lots, talk little. It's good to learn but talking to much paints a bullseye onto your head. Ask me how I know this....


----------



## xo31@711ret (16 Jul 2008)

I started basic just before age 18 in Cornwallis April 82; finished battle school at Pet October 82; Went to London Ont; did a Btn fall ex in Pet; some unit winter ex prep training before xmas break; went home to good ol' NL for leave: 

Don't worry about whether or not talking military - you'll get the hang of it without realizing it; none of my family / friends knew WTF I was saying or talking about while home on leave... ;D


----------



## danchapps (16 Jul 2008)

Be prepared to swear a lot. You won't  notice you are doing it either, but you will be, at least in boot camp. My family almost crapped themselves when I said  "pass the f***ing potatoes please. Who in the hell wants more beer?". Stuff like that. And you'll eat faster than anyone could ever imagine. Heck, I had 2 heaping plates down the gullet before my mother was 3/4 the way done her first small plate. Point being, these things will come to you. We, or at least I understand your enthusiasm, but give it time to do it's own thing.


----------



## fire_guy686 (16 Jul 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Be prepared to swear a lot. You won't  notice you are doing it either, but you will be, at least in boot camp. My family almost crapped themselves when I said  "pass the f***ing potatoes please. Who in the hell wants more beer?". Stuff like that. And you'll eat faster than anyone could ever imagine. Heck, I had 2 heaping plates down the gullet before my mother was 3/4 the way done her first small plate. Point being, these things will come to you. We, or at least I understand your enthusiasm, but give it time to do it's own thing.



I agree on both. My Mom can't stand the amount I swear when I am visiting during leave. I don't even notice it and neither does my Father. Guess it must be a military thing. As for the eating like a manic I know that all too well. First Christmas dinner I was home for my Father told me to the slow hell down, your not in SQ or BMQ.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jul 2008)

Fische35 said:
			
		

> After reading some of the posts, one of the biggest problems I find im having is understanding some of the terms people are using.



Warm regards to all,

A bit of humour here....

Reminds me of those late 1970's... 'cab over Pete with a reefer on' days, where only the selected few knew the code. A different brotherhood, a different sub-culture, but same language within a language thing.

Just don't fall for the M1 forms upon your enlistment - oops in the CF its enrollment.

Some advice from a former CF SNCO, EME, a WTL QL6A w/18 yrs TI  ;D Yes, with a CD, VD, clap and scar


Happy days,

OWDU


----------



## chrisf (16 Jul 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> We use a lot of acronym here, and I mean a lot.



Wayyyyy too many in fact, most people don't know what most of them mean...

Had my first moment when I realised for sure that acronyms are out of hand the other day... "What's the COE for BMQ? CFLRS?"


----------



## greenjacket (16 Jul 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Before I joined, I was completely Military dumb.
> I remember thinking I was smart seeing a leaf and replying "Yes Master Corporal". Wow, talk about look of death. Noone ever told me a black hat meant MBdr !
> 
> If you do join, your research here will make you one up.
> ...




black beret would still be a MCpl


----------



## greenjacket (16 Jul 2008)

one thing to remember is don't say anything you hear in a movie, the majority of war movies are american and they speak a different language then the Canadian army


----------



## slowmode (16 Jul 2008)

Grats on joining soon. Anyway What I can honestly tell you is you will pick up everything in time. The great thing is its OKAY to make mistakes because chances are you wont repeat them again when you have someone yelling at you. Sure its good to research all the terms here and use them but I think its better if you learn them the hard way. This way your brain will be drilled to remember them

Also as many others posted in this topic, be prepared to eat your food super quick. Everytime I come back from course i'm still in course mode...so ill be having dinner with my family and eat a big meal in like 4 minutes while there still eating 10 minutes later.


----------

